# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  पैनड्राइव को बूटेबल कैसे बनाएं?

## suryakwdh

plz कोई  मरी  मदद  करो  
pendrive से  मिनी  लैपटॉप  पर  xp कैसे  इंस्टाल  करा  ?
mare pass 2 soft ware hai but chala nahi pa raha hu 
1.USB_MultiBoot_10
2.MagicISO

pla help me?

----------


## 27saalkaboy

u can try winflash7 for windows and unetbootin for linex search in google and download........ or do directly by dos command search on www.bootdisk.com

----------


## pkpasi

guruji purne antarvasna fourm me appne  bootable pendrive banane ki puri process likhi thi. aur uske saath he appne ek software bhi upload kiya tha. kirpya wo process app dobara likhe aur wo software bhi upload kare.

----------


## The Master

एक बात के लिए एक सुत्र ना बनाओ मेरे दोस्त ।

----------


## pkpasi

[ye sirf baat nahi hai.

pen drive ko bootale banne ki jaankari chiye

----------


## Rated R

MakeBootable is a
freeware application that turns your
USB pen drives into a bootable
media with just a single click.  This
nifty utility makes your pen drive to
be bootable without erasing any
data in the USB device.

----------


## Dark Rider

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...ighlight=flash

----------


## sanjeetspice

मनोज भाई हो सके तो इस जानकारी को यह भी रिपीट कर देते 


पैनड्राइव को बूटेबल कैसे बनाएं?

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई हो सके तो इस जानकारी को यह भी रिपीट कर देते 
> 
> 
> पैनड्राइव को बूटेबल कैसे बनाएं?




WinToFlash





WinToFlash starts a wizard that will help pull over the contents of a windows installation CD or DVD and prep the USB drive to become a bootable replacement for the optical drive. It can also do this with your LiveCD.






http://wintoflash.com/download/en/

----------


## jhatka6ka

इसमें कुछ समज में नहीं आ रहा आप कृपया विस्तार से बताने का कस्ट करे की पेन ड्राईव को कैसे बूटेबल बनाया जाये ???

----------


## Dark Rider

Step 1:
डाउनलोड  WinToFlash here http://wintoflash.com/download/en/


Step 2:

Extract the zip file, और    WinToFlash.exe पर double click करे 


Step 3:

Click Accept बटन ...




Step 4:

 Wizard mode... पर क्लिक करे 




Step 5:


अब दुबारा  Next... पर क्लिक करे .......

----------


## Dark Rider

step 6:
विन्दोव्स की cd pc में डाल कर उसका पथ यहाँ चुने 

और आपके pendrive का पाथ  निचे वाले हिस्से में चुने

----------


## Dark Rider

अब इस तरह से इसे पूरा करे 

 

यहाँ आपका pen drive format हो जायेगा |

----------


## Dark Rider

लो जी हो गया बस

----------


## sanjeetspice

शुक्रिया मनोज भाई

----------


## Dark Rider

> शुक्रिया मनोज भाई


आपका स्वागत है मित्र |

----------


## mindblocker

मित्र इस जानकरी को देने के लिये आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ।
पर मुझे एक समस्या हो रहि है। वह ये है की मैं जब पेन ड्राइव को bootable बनाकर Boot कर रहा हु तो वह Boot नहि कर रहा है।
क्रिपया सहायता  करे। धन्यवाद्।

----------


## incanadaplayboy

mitar mere laptop mein CD Rom nahi hai ?

----------


## love birds

> mitar mere laptop mein CD Rom nahi hai ?



दोस्त तभी तो पेंद्रिवे को बुताब्ले बनाया है ताकि विंडो डाल सके और  आप उशे उसे कर सके

----------


## Rajeev

डिस्क पार्ट के द्वारा अपने विण्डो 7 को पेन ड्राइव में बूटेबल बनाएँ। (सबसे सरल तरीका)

सबसे पहले आप विण्डो 7 को अपने पीसी मे सेव कर ले।
अब आप पेन ड्राइव को पीसी में लगाएं।
1. स्टार्ट में जाएँ। (या सीधे रन में जा कर cmd लिख कर भी शीघ्र खोल सकते हैं)
2. फिर कमांड प्रोमेंट पर क्लिक करें।
3. diskpart लिखे और इंटर करें।
4. यहाँ पर "यस" करें।
5. list disk लिखें।
6. select disk 1 करें। ( यहाँ आपको अपनी पेन ड्राइव सेलेक्ट करनी हैं, अपने पेन ड्राइव को पहचानने के लिए उसका आकार भी लिखा हुआ मिलेगा )
7. clean लिखे।
8. create partition primary लिखे।
9. format fs= fat32 quick लिखे।
10. 100 % होने तक की प्रतीक्षा करें।
11. फिर 100 % होने के बाद में active लिखे।
12. exit करें।
13. फिर आप माय कंप्यूटर में जा कर अपने विण्डो 7 को पेन ड्राइव में कॉपी कर दे।

बस हो गई आप की पेन ड्राइव बूटेबल...

----------


## SunnyLion660

great knowlage

----------


## vijay singh

सर मेरे लैप टॉप में सभी pandrive ओपन नही हो रहे है और फॉर्मेट भी नहीं हो रहे CMD से भी नहीं केवल pandrive को शो करता है मेमोरी नहीं बताता removable disk[E:] FAT32 दिखता है इसका कोई समाधान हो तो कृपया मुझे बताये मेरी id vijaysingh83773@gmail.com/vijaysingh198740@yahoo.com

----------


## pkpasi

> सर मेरे लैप टॉप में सभी pandrive ओपन नही हो रहे है और फॉर्मेट भी नहीं हो रहे CMD से भी नहीं केवल pandrive को शो करता है मेमोरी नहीं बताता removable disk[E:] FAT32 दिखता है इसका कोई समाधान हो तो कृपया मुझे बताये मेरी id vijaysingh83773@gmail.com/vijaysingh198740@yahoo.com


पेनड्राइव दूसरे लैपटाप मे लगाकर देखे

----------


## vijay singh

कोनसी विंडोज की bootable पेन ड्राइव को bootable बनाना है

----------


## MahaThug

तैयार मिलता तो है !

----------


## pkpasi

ultraiso software का प्रयोग करे इससे सभी विंडोज पेनड्राइव मे राइट की जा सकती है

----------


## TEJAS Computer Mastar

क्या इस सोफ्टवेयर की लिंक मिल सकती है |

----------


## pkpasi

> क्या इस सोफ्टवेयर की लिंक मिल सकती है |


Filehippo.com me search kare mil jayga

----------

